

Dropbox’s Web Interface Gets An Overhaul - bigwill
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/09/10/dropboxs-web-interface-gets-an-overhaul-adds-bulk-file-management-search-and-more/

======
netsp
I'm going to chime in with the same note that always rings when dropbox get
mentioned. This is such an impressive service.

This is the first time I've seen web interface since I first installed it and
had a quick play. I just moved a folder which I thought might be useful to
have online to dropbox & forgot about it (it'll come in handy sometime).

I loved the little games where I can earn more quota. Great idea and I'm sure
it works magic. Dropbox, being so wonderfully invisible, are at a slight
disadvantage. They don't get to talk to their customers very often. It's great
to see what a great job they do when the opportunity presents.

Dropbox is what MobileMe should have started as.

~~~
netsp
Dropbox must be so popular with investors. It could be an important
acquisition for so many massive companies. In each case that I can think of
this would be an extremely smart thing for them to do.

------
simianstyle
One of the only 2 web apps, and only Y-Combinator based app, that I pay for.
Great work guys.

~~~
netsp
is it a web app?

~~~
alabut
It is and it isn't - you can use either the desktop client or web app by
themselves, or use them together.

------
brown9-2
I love that completing all of the steps in "Getting Started" earns you an
extra free 250MB of storage. Thanks guys!

Also, for those that rather read the Dropbox blog post about this, rather than
the TC story: <http://blog.getdropbox.com/?p=81>

------
juvenn
I got impressed that Dropbox works seamlessly in my Ubuntu Jaunty, it's much
better that Ubuntu ONE. And I think the team behind have done a great job of
engineering. Really awesome!

------
breck
awesome. i've wanted search for a while. glad it's been added.

------
novum
I like the overall design changes, but the experience is notably slower. The
site longer uses ajaxy tabs for navigation; now each tab is a separate page to
load.

------
maxklein
Dropbox is excellent. I wish they would allow us to type a file-mask that you
don't want synced though.

------
growt
We have to be carefull, lets wait if everyone sees this update or if its just
techcrunch ;)

------
toisanji
I'm more excited about the dropbox iphone app. When can we get that?

